# Connection time out when connecting to router IP



## socxer (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi,

I am trying to get to my router's web interface so that I can forward some ports. When I put the default gateway IP in the address bar, it thinks for a little while then gives a "connection timed out" message.

Router:
Netopia 2523A-3347

Fails on Firefox and IE

IP address: 192.168.5.5 (static)
default gateway: 192.168.5.1

please help!! thanks!!!!


----------



## socxer (Oct 27, 2009)

Also, I can ping the router at 192.168.5.1 and it works fine, 4ms with 32 bytes.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Pinging the router on a wired connection should come back with a ping time of <1ms.

For example:

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms



My guess is you're pinging something in the ISP gateway.

Please post this.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## socxer (Oct 27, 2009)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\rtien>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : pu109128
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : pu.win.princeton.edu
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : pu.win.princeton.edu
win.princeton.edu
princeton.edu

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-C5-08-5F-52

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-02-CC-79-43
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.5
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 205.152.144.23
205.152.132.23

C:\Documents and Settings\rtien>


That's what I'm getting. It's a wireless connection by the way.


----------



## socxer (Oct 27, 2009)

also I'm not at the university, I'm elsewhere with my own router that I have access to, so forwarding shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Does it work with a wired connection? How about enabling DHCP and seeing if it works?


----------

